# How to prevent the long term rust build up on brake discs ??



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Second car is going to have to be kept outside this year and will get almost no use.....
It does then build up the usual surface rust on the brake discs which as the car is going to be stood for a long period worries me !!

So how if at all can it be prevented ? Could they be sprayed with something that would dissipate when the car gets used again ? On some cars discs are cheap and easy to replace but the car in question is my XF so not cheap !!

Any ideas please ??

Thanks !!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Take discs off and store indoors? Or take wheels off, and cover with binbags with silica gel inside.


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Don't worry about it


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Sealey CCW4 Wheel Cover Set, keep your wheels and discs dry and clean.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

As long as the discs have an even clean polished face when it's put off the worst you'll get is a light coating of surface rust, which would get cleaned off quickly the next time it's driven, remember to leave the handbrake off

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

some of may mates in the concours game paint their discs prior to fitting so the non contact bits do not rust. obviously this wont stop a little rust forming on the contact area but it really is nowt to worry over..... id be more worried about bird shizzle, tree outfall & general damp.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a space at the side of the house where the car is standing now. It means the car being really tight up against the house within 6 inches or so.. This means I can only access the drivers side so putting covers on would not be possible nor removing the wheels or discs...
I was hoping there was some sort of spray that could be applied that would burn off come time to use the car again ??

I realise all discs get that light coat of rust on the swept areas but am worried about letting it go on and get worse until possibly springtime....

Thanks !


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Good firm braking after each stand will get rid of the surface rust, mine has gone 8 months at a time with no probs


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

possul said:


> Good firm braking after each stand will get rid of the surface rust, mine has gone 8 months at a time with no probs


Yes Mate I know that a few heavy or even normal braking will usually shift light surface rust but as I'm leaving the car till maybe spring I was hoping for a suggestion of what if anything can be sprayed on to at least lessen if not eliminate the problem..

Wondered if silicone of some sort would help and maybe burn off ??

Maybe there is something that is so obvious I'm missing it ??

Oh and yes I leave the parking brake off and leave the transmission in Park..

Cheers !


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

It will be fine. A lot of new and used cars sit in compounds for months without issue.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Anything you spray on will mean you have to meticulously clean off before you drive the car.


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Nanophos Surfagaurd Metal . I use this to prevent rust on metals that We coat with 2k topcoat and are exposed to the elements , especially sea salt . It works as a nanoprimer and as a standalone protection .


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

drive it


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

3R PROJECT said:


> Nanophos Surfagaurd Metal . I use this to prevent rust on metals that We coat with 2k topcoat and are exposed to the elements , especially sea salt . It works as a nanoprimer and as a standalone protection .


Googled that Mate and it looks like a pre paint preparation ??

Perhaps Ive not explained well ?

The unswept areas on the discs and the callipers on the car have been painted so no problems there..

It is the sewpt areas or the faces of the discs where the pad contacts that I would like if possible to prevent from rusting and rusting for several months..

The car will not be driven so the sugesstion of driving ?

It seems there may be no realistic answer to my question but if I don't ask I wont get an answer...

I live within 100 metres of the sea so this likely exaggerates the problem....

Thanks


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

can you pop the pads out the drive it into place (very carefully)?

http://www.bilthamber.com/lubrication/ferrosol


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

ChuckH said:


> Googled that Mate and it looks like a pre paint preparation ??
> 
> Perhaps Ive not explained well ?
> 
> ...


It is a nanocoating for bare metal . After the application the pores get filled and the surface becomes superhydrophobic . Which is why it is also the best primer available in the market prior to regular surface finishing .


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Brakes are to important IMO to think about spraying anything on them. I'd would rather change discs and pads every time then I know I'm still going to be able to stop.


----------



## Ian-83 (Mar 28, 2011)

As has been said putting anything on the braking surface would be avoidable if possible but then most new discs either come fully painted of have a light oiling on the surface to prevent rust in transit. These coatings soon clean off with a good degreaser or some light braking. If you can avoid the water getting onto the discs in the first place will be part of the battle won so covering over the wheels would be a good start.

I would also look to strip and regrease pad sliders and pins before putting the vehicle into storage so they have a nice layer of protection from copper slip or similar to stop the pads sticking in place.

Remember to up tyre pressures too and regularly check to stop a flat spot forming in the tyre or rotate if possible so the same area of tyre isn't constantly sat on.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

possul said:


> Brakes are to important IMO to think about spraying anything on them. I'd would rather change discs and pads every time then I know I'm still going to be able to stop.


So you would rather replace the discs and pads rather than ask a question to see if there is a solution ?? The cost on the XF would be in the region of 800 quid if using genuine parts and 500 if using spurious parts.. Now perhaps you will understand why I asked ? 
I'm not stupid enough to spray Anything on without asking first !!.....:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

andy monty said:


> can you pop the pads out the drive it into place (very carefully)?
> 
> http://www.bilthamber.com/lubrication/ferrosol


I cant Mate unfortunately.. 
If I could I would do so and coat the discs with a light engineering grease and carefully de contaminate later on.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

If you see it as such a problem, which it isn't, just take the discs off the car.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

It sounds like your gonna have to leave them as they are. It certainly wont do them much harm at all. You making a bit of a mountain out of a mole hill. 

All sprays that would stop rust would be grease etc so a no no unless you want to take the calipers off then clean really well before you use it again. 

Discs come covered in a wax type stuff so they dont rust when new which you have to get off with brake cleaner etc. 

Just dont leave your handbrake on when you leave it. You will be ok.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

If I could afford a jag xf as a second car then i probably would. Unless its gonna be £800 a year for sure then id strip them down


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

As said, will be fine, just leave it with the handbrake off.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

possul said:


> If I could afford a jag xf as a second car then i probably would. Unless its gonna be £800 a year for sure then id strip them down


Why do people always assume that people with nice things have money to burn.

Perhaps this is his pride and joy and doesnt want to drive it through wiinter and his second car is a nail of a corsa or something. Just because hes got a nice car doesnt mean he has 800 quid to just throw at a set of brakes just because he feels like it. 
Does my tree in that does.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

In answer to your question though chuck maybe try that old car restoration magazine (think its called frost) or have a look on a practical classics site as they are cars which sit alot so if there is a product they will know about it. 
I dont think you will have any joy though and your only option would be an oil of some sort which is obviously far from ideal


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

How about plasti dip, you could paint it on with a brush and just peel it off come spring time?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

possul said:


> Brakes are to important IMO to think about spraying anything on them. I'd would rather change discs and pads every time then I know I'm still going to be able to stop.


Your brakes will have come from the supplier to the factory / motorfactors covered in light machine oil.........

they get cleaned when fitted any small residue left burns off on the first few journeys which is why they say take it easy for the first few hundred miles  (that and the pads and disc bed in if new)


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

It's absolutely nothing to worry about.

My car was regularly laid up outside for a year at a time, the brake discs cleaned up within 5 mins of driving every time.

Thing you do need to worry about are:

Flat spotting the tyres - Ideally you should jack the car up and leave it on serveral very sturdy axle stands.

Flat battery - i had no power near my car, so i just disconnected the battery, even after a year there was enough juice to start the car

Leave handbrake off

Ideally drain the fuel - if you can't drain it then have as little in the tank as you can.

Over 8 months your fuel will loose a lot of it's octane rating, this inevitably leads to the car engine knocking under load.
Knock + high revs + load = Good chance of a blown motor.

I would drain it as much as you can, then put a few litres of fresh fuel in it when your ready to use it again.


To be honest i've raced, toured and generally thrashed cars since i was 14 (i'm 43 now) and it's very very rare i get a failure.
The VAST majority of those failures have been on cars that were stored or very low mileage.

To the point where i will not under any circumstances buy low mileage cars any more.

So i would strongly recommend not storing it, a car used regularly over winter AND looked after will be in a damn site better condition after a winter than a car that's been stored for the same period.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

hoikey said:


> Why do people always assume that people with nice things have money to burn.
> 
> Perhaps this is his pride and joy and doesnt want to drive it through wiinter and his second car is a nail of a corsa or something. Just because hes got a nice car doesnt mean he has 800 quid to just throw at a set of brakes just because he feels like it.
> Does my tree in that does.


You are right !! I'm not caked in money so replacing discs and pads each year is just a ridiculous suggestion !

The XFs only problem is that as a winter car it is hopeless even though it has a winter mode on the gearbox menu.. Plus I have a 4WD that gets used not only through the winter but most of the time as the Jag does not get left in car parks for the door dingers to batter !!

One parked I cannot get to the passenger side of the car so removing the discs or pads is not an option . If it was I would simply remove the pads and oil the discs and clean it all up again come spring..

When I posted up the question I was hoping that an answer was there somewhere.. In honesty I did not expect one but as said above "If You don't ask ..........."


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

hoikey said:


> Why do people always assume that people with nice things have money to burn.
> 
> Perhaps this is his pride and joy and doesnt want to drive it through wiinter and his second car is a nail of a corsa or something. Just because hes got a nice car doesnt mean he has 800 quid to just throw at a set of brakes just because he feels like it.
> Does my tree in that does.


I never did, I said I would if I had a xf as a second car


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

andy monty said:


> Your brakes will have come from the supplier to the factory / motorfactors covered in light machine oil.........
> 
> they get cleaned when fitted any small residue left burns off on the first few journeys which is why they say take it easy for the first few hundred miles  (that and the pads and disc bed in if new)


I know they do, have to clean it of most days
Only ones I've seen from factory is on VAG range which is a grey dry coating
OEM have a greased coating but like said gets washed off by brake cleaner


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

cbr6fs said:


> It's absolutely nothing to worry about.
> 
> My car was regularly laid up outside for a year at a time, the brake discs cleaned up within 5 mins of driving every time.
> 
> ...


I can occasionally move the car to avoid flat spotting the tyres.. But when the salt is on the road here in Scotland taking it out for a drive is not on..

Fuel ? Its a 3.0 V6 Twin turbo DIESEL.......

Battery will be in a centrally heated garage on an optimate tender.

Handbrake as mentioned above will be left off...


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I did also say in post 8 that my car had gone over 8 months with no problems. 
wasn't trying to pick a fight.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Personally if it was me I'd coat them in an oil or spray them with WD40 after I'd parked it up. When you need to use it again I'd clean them up with brake cleaner or wipe them down with meths. I did this before on a motorbike that was kept outside and never had a problem with it ..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jem said:


> It will be fine. A lot of new and used cars sit in compounds for months without issue.


Lots of rovers stood for 5 or 6 years in compounds with them stood in water.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

EcosseGP said:


> Personally if it was me I'd coat them in an oil or spray them with WD40 after I'd parked it up. When you need to use it again I'd clean them up with brake cleaner or wipe them down with meths. I did this before on a motorbike that was kept outside and never had a problem with it ..


Mate if I could do this I would but once again I repeat once the car is parked I cannot get to the wheels and cannot risk driving the car into the tight space with the pads removed !!

Bikes are a completely different matter ! A couple of my race bikes (Still own one of them) had cast iron rotors and in the off season they were simply removed , Oiled and wrapped in paper....
Most if not all production motorbikes ( Trust Me Ive had many) have stainless rotors so will only show a spot of rust where the pads contact due to the sintering in the pads if stood for a long time ...

One of my Race bikes set up with ductile cast iron discs.. You can see how the edges have light traces of rust from wet races or practice sessions.








One of my old road bikes with stainless discs..


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

A spray sealant wouldn;t do the trick?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

tzotzo said:


> A spray sealant wouldn;t do the trick?


Spray sealant I think would contaminate the pads with a very slippery substance like say WD40.

I was after some miracle product that I had overlooked but as I thought maybe does not exist !!

Thanks for the help and suggestions !!..........


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmmm, would you be able to aquire some wheel covers?? place some rice in the cover and you should have a minimal amount of surface rust once winter is over.

Failing that can you not dry store it?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

ottostein said:


> Hmmm, would you be able to aquire some wheel covers?? place some rice in the cover and you should have a minimal amount of surface rust once winter is over.
> 
> Failing that can you not dry store it?


Looking at some sort of cover that is waterproof.. I cannot dry store it as the garage is used otherwise.. Renting a garage large enough is not possible due to cost and logistics.....:thumb:


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

No idea on your space or location but is an outside airflow bubble thing feasible?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

should_do_more said:


> No idea on your space or location but is an outside airflow bubble thing feasible?


No Mate wouldn't be an option I'm afraid ...


----------

